# Mathews introduces three new offerings- creed?, chill? & zxt?!



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious as to why anyone would spend an extra $200 to get the Creed, with 2 extra fps. when you loose nearly 1/2 an inch of forgiving b/h? (By the numbers alone, it certainly doesn't seem like a smart tradeoff to me!)


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Have you shot them? Don't understand how you can make a decision without doing that?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Have you shot them? Don't understand how you can make a decision without doing that?


It's all about brace height & inherent forgiveness for me. And at a loss of almost 1/2 an inch b/h for 2 fps.... Even without considering the $200 price difference I wouldn't be interested in the Creed at all. I won't buy a new 2013 Hoyt either, with 6.75 inch brace it's too "over the edge" for me. I prefer a minimum of 7 1/2 for hunting, and 7 1/4 is about as low as I'll go regardless of how it feels.

I've owned quite a few hunting bows over the past decade. (Granted, many are short ata bows, 30-33 inches, as I have a 26.5 to 27.5 draw depending on how accurately the bow is "rated.") Irrespective, many of the older bows with 8 or more b/h were/are significantly more forgiving, and the shot groups prove it. (2002-2005 bows)

*Bottom line: * _*"I'd give up 2 fps. for an extra 1/2 inch of b/h without thinking twice, regardless of price."*_


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if: Between the two new 2013 bows, the new Mathews ZX Single Cam™ ZXT™ is the "single cam choice" for a majority of Mathews hunters. It's a bit heavier than the Creed, but ~5 oz. is no big deal, especially if it holds nicely. (And you might be able to make that weight back if it doesn't need a stab for < 40 yard whitetail hunting.)

Of course, if you're going to drop down to 7 in. brace, why wouldn't you just by the lighter Heli-M instead? ~ I'm just thinking out loud here. Between these two bows (Creed & Heli-M), I would have to shoot them side by side to make the right choice for sure.


----------



## vanhornd1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe you should go shoot them side by side. i know i did when i orderd my Creed and there is a huge difference. plus the creed is very quiet even as a bare bow.


----------



## okie1976 (Feb 9, 2012)

anyone shoot the chill yet? Notice no one is talking about it. I have a z7 extreme, just wondering what it is like going over to dual cam


----------



## ronnie eldridge (Apr 25, 2010)

I shot the chill and the creed..As soon as Imdone hunting with my Heli-m Im gonna buy the creed.The chill shot DEAD in your hand but the draw was wierd.It felt like you couldnt get it drawn all the way back.It was real spungy feelin.The creed could be felt a little more when shot but not bad at all.It felt a lot like my Heli-m.But no hand tourqe and that has been my problem with the Heli-m...


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

The Chill was pretty nice, but too much like my MR6 to change, but the Creed....I just didn't like at all, just not my cup of tea I suppose, the draw to ME was one of the absolute worst I have ever felt. Been a long long time since I haven't owned a Mathews offering.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Not a fan of the Creed either. The Chill is another story. Its a great bow except for the back wall being a little spongy.


----------



## okie1976 (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, good info


----------



## TomWood (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got back from Bay archery in Michigan and I got to tell ya, all theses bows are awesome! I've been shooting a PSE F4 express which is god knows how old for a few years. I've been soaking in every bit of information on every bow I hear about for about two years. for instance learning about how BH affects arrow travel and speed ( they say short BH are "over the edge" or "the arrow stays on the string longer making it less forgiving") I have to disagree because I noticed with bows being faster the arrow leaves the string faster. well, faster than a ten year old bow. 

Anyways, I talked with Brian and what he did for me was set up 10 bows with the same draw lenth and poundage for me 28.5 at 65#. with only a knock loop and rest rigged on the bows I began drawing and shooting bows. this takes away from thinking about the target and aiming and grouping and let me concentrate on just the bow itself. I'd draw it back... hold it... then... let it down.... draw it back.... SHOOT! I wish I was blind folded and brian would have just handed me the bow to take away from knowing what I was shooting.

Its not like I'm currently shooting a z7 or a carbon matrix or any top of the line bow from two years ago. Heck I was happy with my old PSE until I found it had a cracked limb. So with that said I'm gonna do something that I never seen anyone do on archery talk, I'M NOT GONNA TELL YOU WHAT I THOUGHT THE BEST BOW WAS!!! Why? because they are all good for one and the best bow is the bow that YOU draw back and shoot and are like WOW! I liked that!!! GET IT!!! When I open my bow case in October I can say that is my bow. not what my friend said was the best bow and i got it. 

Bottom Line is this, Why go on a website... ask someone which is better and rely on their answer when you can go to your local dealer or heck go to more than one just to shoot another bow of the same. (after all, they are pricey.) would you buy a new car because I told you to? NO! So get off your hide and get to shooting!


----------



## CR_Switchback (Apr 5, 2006)

Bay archery... Spent alot of time there when I lived up there glad to hear its still open. Go with the chill. Mine is awesome


----------



## Polaris700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I plan to shoot the new Mathew's this weekend.


----------



## TomWood (Nov 17, 2012)

My tricked out creed


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Good looking bows.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Too bad they are all discontinued now. 

SCFox


----------

